# Bicolano: harayo pa an harong mi



## alkor

I can't find the meaning of harayo. I think harong mi means "our house". Can somebody please translate this sentence for me. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## chobiechobie

*"harayo pa an harong mi*  "
malayo pa ang bahay namin


----------



## alkor

I see. It means far. thanks!


----------

